# bash: apt-get: command not found

## podrik0

required my internet to work, which I have to install drivers for seperetly... 

 I go to ./configure and then: 

 checking how to run the C preprocessor... /lib/cpp 

 configure: error: C preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check 

 So assume I need to build essential then get: 

 lib/cpp" fails sanity check 

 bash: apt-get: command not found 

 What is going on? I urgently need to resolve this for internet access!!! 

 THANK YOU!

I repeat I have no internet access so can't get it to download extra packages unless I burn some off the computer and then mnt and install on their!

----------

## wjholden

apt-get is a debian command.  I'll bet your network drivers are available in portage, you just need to search for them.  Find out what network drivers you need to download, download them on a different computer, then install.  Or will the LiveCD work with your network card?  If so, boot the LiveCD, chroot like the handbook describes, then emerge what you need.

----------

## catzooka

apt-get is part of debian, so you're for sure not going to find it in gentoo. i suggest trying to find something other than the debian drivers for your network device. As a matter of fact, how about you tell us what device you have in your computer and need help to connect to the internet to. Perhaps with some more information we can help you get connected.

----------

